# Do you sleep with stuffed animals?



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I was just curious... Because I sleep with a teddy bear sometimes... I really hope I'm not the only one. :um


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I used to say to goodnight to every single one of my pets who died before I went sleep, and I'd sleep with a ton of stuffed toys. They were organized in a line right beside me on my bed. But that was when I was in high school, I don't do it anymore.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

I am a grown man and I stopped sleeping with stuffed animals by the time I was 3 or so BUT I love stuffed animals still and right now have a really neat white polar bear !

I want to find and get one of those HUGE stuffed giant Panda bears that are like 4 feet tall !

I remember when I was about 3 to 4 years old I can actually remember sleeping with a brown bunny rabbit. Nice memories.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes my cats don't appreciate it


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

pocketbird said:


> I used to say to goodnight to every single one of my pets who died before I went sleep, and I'd sleep with a ton of stuffed toys. They were organized in a line right beside me on my bed. But that was when I was in high school, I don't do it anymore.


Awh, you saying good night to all your old pets sounds so sweet. It also reminded me about all the stuffed animals I have on my couch. You can barely sit on it, but I'm too afraid to throw/give them away because they used to belong to my grandma before she died. I've had them in my possession since 2005 but I can't find the heart to let them go.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, but I use one to rest my watch on so I can check what time it is when I wake up


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

I cuddle my doll every night


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I put sometimes/rarely! I lost my poor lemur stuffed animal. :'(


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I do, but more so because I don't have anywhere else in my room to pit it. It's a big stuffed monkey


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

I want one of these.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Elov said:


> *Do you sleep with stuffed animals?*


As in having sexual relations with them? Yes.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes, I fall asleep cuddling my Heartless plushie every night. I also have a moogle, Chikorita, and Wobbuffet on my bed.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes, my favorite stuffed animal, Sparks is always on my bed beside my pillow. I'd honestly freak out if he wasn't there. When we went on vacation I bought him along so I wouldn't be so stressed.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

cooperativeCreature said:


> I want one of these.


DITTO !!!

I have always wanted to finally get a 4 foot tall giant Panda but THIS is COOL !!!!!!


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

there just on the bed for decoration most of the time they get squished to the end of the bed lol


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> I cuddle my doll every night


Are his clothes permanent or does he become undressed at night??:afr


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

I sleep buried under a pile of them, hehe :3


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> Are his clothes permanent or does he become undressed at night??:afr


He doesn't like sleeping in pants so I help him out of them at night... :wink


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no..... . I sleep nude ( true) , so they might get a bit embarrassed . LOL ( the real answer is no regardless of how I sleep LOL)


----------



## greeneyes6 (Oct 26, 2014)

I have two pillow pet one is a panda and the other is a unicorn plus I just added a big red teddy bear to my collection. ...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I only have one stuffed animal. A stuffed dog from when I was about 5 or maybe younger that I keep because I've had it most of my life and it wouldn't make much sense to get rid of it now. I keep it in a safe place.


----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah I sleep with my teddy bear


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I sleep with a stuffed kitty.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah I sleep with a teddy sometimes but I usually just end up pushing him off the bed in my sleep. Poor guy


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Ally said:


> Yeah I sleep with a teddy sometimes but I usually just end up pushing him off the bed in my sleep. Poor guy


Oh god, I do the exact same thing almost every night. Thankfully the same thing has never happened to my pets when I allow them to sleep with me. :b


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

um no they don't have teddy bears in a morgue.





































ohh stfu I'm joking.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

If it is a creature I relate with. It can be' a bit difficult preserving the body. And more'so when they start to speak to you. That' is why I've taken a break from it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. Stopped doing that around age 10 or so, I guess.

I used to sleep with a cat (a real one) before she passed away a while back.


----------

